

New Study Underscores Link Between Physical Pain and Social Rejection - helwr
http://news.columbia.edu/research/2370

======
bobbyfive
A punch in the face will also result in feelings of both physical pain and
social rejection.

I'm not sure if this should be surprising to everyone. The physical, emotional
and spiritual aspects of our lives overlap and are interdependent. You can't
isolate one state.

That said, pain is necessary for personal development, physically, emotionally
and spiritually. It's such an obvious fact it's not worth belaboring. Without
darkness you cannot have light.

